

Caltech study: how a simple design trick affects consumer choices - fab1an
http://blog.eyequant.com/2012/07/25/study-what-you-see-is-what-you-buy-how-a-simple-design-trick-affects-consumer-choices/

======
huhtenberg
> _Caltech study_

No link to aforementioned study though. Hm.

~~~
slapshot
It's here: "Relative visual saliency differences induce sizable bias in
consumer choice" Milica Milosavljevica, Vidhya Navalpakkama, Christof Kocha,
Antonio Rangela,
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1057740811...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1057740811001033)

It's also behind a paywall. Insert the normal line of commentary about paywall
science.

~~~
sp332
Here you go <http://www.stanford.edu/~mmilosav/jcp_mili.pdf>

------
Foy
There's certainly some self-promotion near the end but I think that technology
is pretty damn cool. You can upload a screenshot of your website and eyequant
will give you a heatmap of where a visitor's attention will be with 90%
accuracy.

I'm both excited and scared to think of what technology (and marketing!!) will
be like in a decade or two from now...

------
oniTony
Described design hack in action -- <http://xkcd.com/993/>

~~~
rfugger
They did just this in Canada with "No Name" brand:

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=noname+brand&tbm=i...](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=noname+brand&tbm=isch)

------
petercooper
Another simple design trick is to have your main call to action at the end of
a blog post be a valid link and not: <a href="eyequant.com">EyeQuant!</a>
(which 404s!) ;-)

------
leeny
I wonder if EyeQuant used their own product on the EyeQuant site. Perhaps the
layout is intentionally busy, but there's so much going on that I feel a bit
overwhelmed.

